# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1С Автосервис

## евгений5000

Добрый день! Нужна 1С для автосервиса только для создания базы клиентов и выписывания заказ - нарядов, что бы в инет не лезла. Если знаете где взять киньте ссылочку!

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! Нужна 1С для автосервиса только для создания базы клиентов и выписывания заказ - нарядов, что бы в инет не лезла. Если знаете где взять киньте ссылочку!


https://infostart.ru/public/81292/

----------


## евгений5000

> https://infostart.ru/public/81292/


Может есть бесплатные варианты?

----------


## Fltr

> Может есть бесплатные варианты?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Xwr/mY34mG7po

----------


## евгений5000

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Xwr/mY34mG7po


Скачал. Но почему то выдает ошибку при установке(

----------


## Fltr

> Скачал. Но почему то выдает ошибку при установке(


В архиве две конфигурации для 7.7 и три конфигурации для 8.
При установке какой из них выдается ошибка?
Приведите текст ошибки.

----------


## евгений5000

Если возможно, опишите установку для одной конфигурации 7.7, пожалуйста)

----------


## евгений5000

Если возможно, опишите установку для одной конфигурации 7.7, пожалуйста)

----------


## Fltr

> Если возможно, опишите установку для одной конфигурации 7.7, пожалуйста)


Ответил в личном сообщении.

----------


## Fltr

> Если возможно, опишите установку для одной конфигурации 7.7, пожалуйста)


Ответил в личном сообщении.
Для 1cv7_conf_kompl_avtoservis Не забудьте скопировать папку ExtForms в рабочую базу

----------

евгений5000 (22.11.2019)

----------


## евгений5000

> Ответил в личном сообщении.
> Для 1cv7_conf_kompl_avtoservis Не забудьте скопировать папку ExtForms в рабочую базу


Огромное вам СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## евгений5000

В авторизации  требует пароль, что делать?

----------


## Fltr

> В авторизации  требует пароль, что делать?


У меня во все базы входит под Администратором без паролей.
В какую базу вы не можете войти?

----------


## евгений5000

> У меня во все базы входит под Администратором без паролей.
> В какую базу вы не можете войти?


во все базы пишет: порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного.

----------


## Fltr

> во все базы пишет: порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного.


https://programmist1s.ru/poryadok-so...ot-sistemnogo/

----------


## евгений5000

> https://programmist1s.ru/poryadok-so...ot-sistemnogo/


Сделал все как написано, двумя способами - не помогло. 
Может попробовать установить Альфа авто Автосервис, но для этого наверное, нужна платформа 1С 8.2?
В общем если есть возможность расскажите как установить  Автосервис+

----------


## Fltr

> Сделал все как написано, двумя способами - не помогло.


Не верю. оба способа рабочие. Скопируйте в папку C:\Program Files (x86)\1Cv77\BIN этот файл https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3RkK/2pxNCQ7nV.
Перезапустите 1с, все должно работать.

----------


## Fltr

> Может попробовать установить Альфа авто Автосервис, но для этого наверное, нужна платформа 1С 8.2?
> В общем если есть возможность расскажите как установить  Автосервис+


У меня работает на платформе 8.3.16.
Как создать базу:
https://blog.ksio.ru/1s/new-base
файл cf есть в папке "Альфа-Авто Автосервис 4.1.01.11 переведенную в 8.2"
При запуске появится вопрос о системе защиты, выбираем 1 пункт. Дальше все вроде работает. Сам в этой конфигурации не работал, но по-моему разобраться несложно.

----------


## евгений5000

> Не верю. оба способа рабочие. Скопируйте в папку C:\Program Files (x86)\1Cv77\BIN этот файл https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3RkK/2pxNCQ7nV.
> Перезапустите 1с, все должно работать.


Что то я делаю не так( Теперь выдает: ОШИБКА ИНИЦИАЛИЗАЦИИ ЗАЩИЩЕННЫХ ФУНКЦИЙ

----------


## Fltr

> Что то я делаю не так( Теперь выдает: ОШИБКА ИНИЦИАЛИЗАЦИИ ЗАЩИЩЕННЫХ ФУНКЦИЙ


Я писал вам в личном сообщении



> 2.2. Для снятия защиты Копируем файлы из папки alfa_auto_crack3 в установленную папку с конфигурацией ( по умолчанию C:\Rarus\Avtosalon_work)

----------


## евгений5000

> Я писал вам в личном сообщении


Скопировал с заменой файлов и получилось) Спасибо вам за терпение)))

----------

